# Mahogany Decking



## bpayne (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a customer who put down a new mahogany deck last fall. This spring the put down arbour coat protective clearcoat on the weathered mahogany. Customer would like to bring back the original mahogany color. What would be the best product to use?
Thanks


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Strip and brighten it up. Should get the old weathered stuff off. Clear coat again, collect check.

Or hack it and get a semitrans close to mahogany colr and slap it on uick and collect check.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Arborcoat Clear is not a stand alone product. It is formulated to be applied over Arborcoat Transparent, Semi Transparent, and Semi Solid only. Benjamin Moore more recently came out with Arborcoat Translucent which is a one coat product made for tropical hardwoods, although it can also be used for other types of woods. 

Good luck stripping off the Clear coat. I tried Ben Moore's Remove full strength and it only beaded up and wouldn't strip it. I ended up having to sand it off.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

doctors11 said:


> Good luck stripping off the Clear coat. I tried Ben Moore's Remove full strength and it only beaded up and wouldn't strip it. I ended up having to sand it off.


 I believe Wolman has introduced a new product for stripping acrylics-DeckStrip-ASR. I have yet to use it.


----------

